# Any experience with Shamrock 26 in Gulf



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a Shamrock 26 Express or Center Console with the keel rather than pocket. Does anyone have any experience with riding one in the Gulf. They seem to get good fuel economy with the single inboards. How do they ride in the Gulf chop? Following seas? I am wondering how they do fast trolling 12-18 knots for wahoo? I would be taking it offshore to the rigs and the Spur. Would you recommend it for that type of fishing? How well does it drift? I am fine with the reported 20-24 knot cruising speed as I am retired and am not in a rush. I am more concerned about ride and range.

Thanks;

Bob


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Id fish the hell out of a shammy within 50 miles of the gulf. A keel will slow the roll. Afaik guys catch wahoo high speed trolling but its not like the east coast of florida....typically an on the way in or out deal. The majority of your time will be @ 7 or 8 knots


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

May want to do some looking on The Hull Truth. Seems like I remember hearing that they are a very wet boat.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

fishtheclassic.net is where you want to go for all things Shamrock.

Dad had a 1989 26 Hard top with a 210 cummins. Wishes he never sold it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a 26' Shamrock Express with a half tower till last month, for 12 years.

It was a GREAT boat, but it was a scary boat, especially in a following sea. 

It was a workhorse but took a lot of attention at the helm. It had a dutch roll that a lot of guys were scared to drive.

I had a half tower with curtains so certainly top heavy. It was okay in normal seas, you'd have to drive offseas and work back in sloppy seas sometimes. Down sea, you would work your butt off to ride the right wave. Twice I went sideways. I was probably going too fast.

It leans away from the turn, like a big ship.

It cruised at 24 knots, at about 2 mpg with a PCM GM 5.3L V-8.

I'd do it again, but I'd wait for better seas, next time.

Plus in narrow waters you are screwed trying to turn around with a single engine inboard. The rudder does not work going in reverse unless you are hauling butt in reverse. The wind can be your friend or your enemy.

It's an "interesting" boat.

Mine was "worse" because of the half tower and the full curtains.

But make sure to take it for a ride in 2-3 foot seas, both into and out of your pass.

The motor is a pain to work on if you are an older gent. To change a spark plug either to pull the deck (two man job) or squat and bend into a space 4 feet high.

That was what told me it was time to sell.

I'm 56 years old.

I recently sold my 2000 Shamrock 260 Express. I tried for a year or so, it has the original gas motor, 800 hours or so. I started asking $29000. I sold it last month for $18000 through a dealer, to a guy in Tampa. EVERYBODY was afraid of the original gas motor on a 13 year old boat. It ran well, but sat for a year. It would start up with new gas, not with the fuel in the tanks.

I agree http://fishtheclassic.net/forums/ is the BEST place to ask questions about Shamrock boats.



Jim


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Had a 26 CC for many years and was one of the best boats I ever had. Had Blue Coral put a T Top tower on it. It was a fishing machine. I added an an extra 55 gallon tank in the first bay in front of the engine. I could run to the Spur fish all day and run back and burn 75 gallons in calm seas. If there was ever a scare it was coming in the pass with big following seas but it was nothing like being in a bad thunderstorm 100 miles out in a monkey boat.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

If I had to do it over again I would look for a CC with the Cummins 6TBA. They are out there and not too expensive.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Due to the keel some if not all models are semi-displacement hulls versus a true planing hull. My bro owned a 1986 26' cabin model with the keel and a 351 ford from 1986-2004. Cruise was 16 kts at 3000 rpm. Sipped gas and was rock steady on the drift. in a 3 ft head sea close together chop ride was comfortable but would have water going up and over the windshields.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the local actual experiences here on the Gulf. I have read a lot about these boats on the Hull Truth and FishtheClassic which is what started my interest in the first place. I don't want to get to the test ride before having some opinions who have used them around here.

Bob


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a 246 open/cc and loved it. Mine didn't have a keel it had a prop pocket. It was a gas sipper for sure. Like Jim said it is a PAIN to work on for sure.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I ran to the rigs offshore a few times. The closest one was about 80 miles away. I did an overnighter. I used 106 gallons of gas with a couple small detours in between.

The fish boxes on my 2000 260 Express were NOT insulated. Take plenty of ice.

Jim.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My 260 Express sat very nose down on the trailer. If you would just leave the plugs out you would have to tilt it way nose high to get it to drain. Otherwise, without power on the bilge would fill up nearly to the bottom of the motor. I installed a third bilge pump forward and left the boat plugged in to a battery charger most of the time.

Little "gouge" things that come back to me.

Raw Water Cooled, the cast iron exhaust manifold and elbows lasted about 3 to 4 years. They make copper and stainless versions that last a lot longer but are 3 times the expense. "Gouge", when you cannot hold your hand on the elbow for more than a slow 10 count , it's time to change the set.

The starboard side gets hotter than the port side because of water flow. Change both sets nonetheless even when the port side is cooler.

Jim


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

My 246 was almost to much boat to trailer for me.


----------



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a 26 cuddy with a 250 cummins and it was a very good boat. ran it durihg the oil spill and really learned a lot about the boat. We could run all day at 20 knots and burn less than 40 gallons of fuel. It takes some learning, using the throttle and trim tabs to get the best out of her.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

finfever61 said:


> Had a 26 CC for many years and was one of the best boats I ever had. Had Blue Coral put a T Top tower on it. It was a fishing machine. I added an an extra 55 gallon tank in the first bay in front of the engine. I could run to the Spur fish all day and run back and burn 75 gallons in calm seas. If there was ever a scare it was coming in the pass with big following seas but it was nothing like being in a bad thunderstorm 100 miles out in a monkey boat.


We had some good times on that boat huh Rick? IMHO if you're going to consistently fish Nipple/Spur area (30-50 miles) I wouldn't buy ANY boat unless it had twin engines! Guess I'm getting soft and paranoid in my old age, but, it only takes one time for something bad to happen. Good luck


----------

